# Time VXS



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone own a Time VXS. Am looking at the new Translink model. Anybody have any info on it? Thanks.

Lee


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

my friend had for one month and it cracked, it was a everything a Time is supposed to be before it cracked

he also has a VXRS for about 1yr without any problems and it's the best frame he's ever ridden

take it for what its worth

I'll try and snap a pic of the VXRS and post it tomorrow.


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

*VXS Translink Rocks!*

Hi Lee,
In octoberI bought an 06 VXS Translink and absolutely love it!

I must admit, initially I was quite put off by the price of the module ($3600) and the bold frame graphics. With that said, after doing the research about Time and their process and then being fit by my LBS (very important), I was sold on the value of such a beautiful full carbon machine.
As Time boasts, the VXS Translink is a responsive yet compliant ride. The sensation I get while riding is that you can feel the road, but it's never harsh. When you mash down on the pedals, it moves! The 06 & 07 VXS translink bikes are identical (i think) full carbon, while the older models use alum bottom bracket shells and don't have the asymmetrical stays.
Another point I was concerned with was the integrated seatpost. I learned while researching that the intergrated seatpost can actually be cut down and a typical seatpost and clamp can be inserted if it's an issue....nice to have options!

There are definitly challenges in tracking down information, photos and is virtually impossible to find bikes to test ride (especially with translink bikes) in my area. I bought my bike without test riding and although i wasn't thrilled about that aspect, i fully trusted the bike shop and am extremely happy with the final product.

with DA 10, FSA Cranks and DT Swiss Wheels, the bike weights about 16 1/2lbs, was $6000 (in boulder) and totally worth it.

Some other bikes I test road and had considered were the Look 585, BMC slc01 pro machine, & the Lapierre 999 x-lite. The geometry of the Time fit me better and now that I have the bike, I think it has the best ride qualities for my type of riding.

I'd be more than happy to email you all the info I was able to track down. In the mean time, here's a pic of my bike...


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

here's a smattering of VXS pics i've found on the web...


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

oops...it helps to attach the files...


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

*Vxs*

Fantastic. Thanks for the pics. Price is high and ISP is still bothering me (although it seems to be the latest fad). How did the 585 Look compare to the Time? Any other info would be appreciated. 

Lee


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

The Look 585 was a very nice bike. I had been leaning towards the 585 before considering the Time....mostly based on "looks" and price. Although the bike I test road was a size too small, I still enjoyed the ride. When I got the Time I immediately notice how responsive it was, more so the the 585. It's hard to compare bikes on a simple test ride basis since Fit, Wheels and Components can have a huge effect on the ride characteristics. Based purely on the setup of the bikes I test road compared to my bike, the Time is hands down my favorite.

Choosing a bike is a very personal thing and largely depends on the fit...really more than anything. I know the big challenge is in getting an objective opinion on what bike really fits you best since most bike shops carry specific brands and try to direct you towards those bikes. After visiting many shops and doing tons of research, I chose to go with my favorite local shop (since they are super nice and specialize in bike-fitting). We looked at whether or not I needed a custom geometry bike, in which case I didn't. The stock geometry of the Time frames worked perfectly for me. I think Time also had a greater range of sizes and offered the sloping geometry for all sizes unlike Look.

Nonetheless, Look makes a great bike. I just prefer Time myself. If you happen to live in Boulder, Pro Peloton has an 06 Time VXRS med module they're clearing out for $3000 which is a great deal! 
http://propeloton.com/17.html

best of luck in your search.


----------



## Arthur Ogus (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello. I bought an '07 VXS translink in December, and also absolutely love it.
I've written about it in the frames forum, so I won't say so much here, except that
it is light, stiff, incredibly comfortable, and somehow manages to feel both
very stable and safe, yet quick and fast in the turns. I too was worried about the ISP
and tried hard to get an '06 model that didn't have it, but missed the last one by one day.
In the end I like the translink. I don' t know if it's really true, but my shop guys said it adds
to the comfort and smoothness.

I'll try to post a picture soon.


----------



## Arthur Ogus (Dec 9, 2006)

*photo of Time*

I promised to post a picture of my VXS. It's an XXS, newly equipped
with Mavic Open Pro wheels and Vittoria Open CX clinchers. (My other
set of wheels is tubulars, also with Vittoria CX tires.) I hope tis shows up


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Arthur: Beautiful set-up...not the least because I intend on setting up my Edge Translink in pretty much exactly the same way. (Right now, I'm using seven year old Campy Chorus cannibalized off my old bike.) One request -- weigh the bike without the saddle pack, and tell me what the number is. Grams or pounds, I don't care. But I gotta know. And are those Dura-Ace pedals? How are they?


----------



## Arthur Ogus (Dec 9, 2006)

I can't tell you the weight today. When they were building it at the shop they weighed it before the tape and computers went on, with the tubular wheels and tires. It was just under 15 pounds. I don't have an accurate scale at home, so I hope this gives you a good enough idea.

The bike has Campy Record with a compact crank, except for DA pedals as you guessed (to match my old bike). They seem fine, but you could certainly find lighter ones. The saddle is a Selle Italia Flite TT, which is quite light and comfortable enough for me when the tilt is right. (I haven't done anything more than 65 miles though.) The only ride I've done with these wheels is a couple of hill intervals, so I don't have much to say about them yet, except that at least i can get the tires on and off and they are pretty responsive and comfortable, but don't feel as solidly connected to the road as the tubulars.

I'd like to see your Edge too. Best,....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks. Your weight report is good enough. You can see my Edge if you do a search of the RBR website. Search Time Edge Translink. I posted the pics at the beginning of March of last year.


----------



## Adam Kirk (Jan 9, 2005)

I have had some people say the VXS team is more comfortable with than the VXS Translink, because the integrated seat tube/post transmits more shock to the rider. Others say the VXS is more comfortable, because of the increased use of vectran.
Anyone with experience on both who can comment ???


----------



## Adam Kirk (Jan 9, 2005)

Ignore my last post... error in bike names there. 
I have had some people say the VXR Pro team is more comfortable with than the VXS Translink, because the integrated seat tube/post transmits more shock to the rider. Others say the VXS is more comfortable, because of the increased use of vectran.
Anyone with experience on both who can comment on ride quality???


----------



## Big S & Giant Hater (May 29, 2007)

Usaually I'm an arrogant bastard about anything non high-end Trek. But I must admit, Time make some damn fine bikes. I've met with the Time guys and know how much they invest in technology. They've been doing things with their set-ups for years that people are just lately catching on to. They are the only company that actually custom weaves their own carbon. Not even my beloved Trek do that. All companies buy carbon in sheets or tubes and cut and lay up their carbon in different ways (some better than others), but Time actually buys carbon in long strands and has these huge weaving machines that make cabon in tube sock-like forms. They then have their forming and epoxie process that isn't bad. But with their weaving machines, they have total control to weave in other fibers for different chariceristics (ex-vectran). 
I really respect this company. 

PS-best damn pedals in the world too!


----------



## Big S & Giant Hater (May 29, 2007)

Ignore this 2nd one, I haven't figured out how to delete accidental posts.


----------

